# Now thats how to fish!



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

Real men don't need fishing rods!

http://ca.video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=4053b7970ed852f0df1d6e5e84ed54a9.568554-

I wonder why the fish are doing this? Are they jumping for bugs? Did they pump sound or electricity into the water? If it is electricicty, you'd think the guys in the aluminum boat would be shocked a little too.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Its gotta be just the light... LOL isnt that wild thou? I remeber seeing that before and i was shocked. 

I died laughing when they just start getting pelted by fish.


----------



## summ3r (Jul 23, 2006)

Have you seen the clip on America's Funniest Videos?
Two guys in a boat, somewhere in the States, and as they tootle around this river the fish are leaping out of the water and some jump into the boat. big suckers too. 
apparently one of the guys had been fishing there the day before and saw the fish doing this and went out the next day with his camera to see if they were still doing it and try and catch it on video.
makes me think that there was something nasty in the water that the fish were trying to escape from.


----------

